# Need support on problem with my adult son



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

My adult son has lots of anger issues towards me and I am guessing with other people. He has been angry with me for many years. He got angry with me on Christmas day. I told him that I leave him in God's Hands.

I tried for many years to hold on to him because he is my only son. But he is now 55 yrs. old and I can't take it anymore. I wanted to hold on to him as long as I could. I am now an old senior lady.

Have any of you have had to let go of a adult child? I feel confused that maybe I made a mistake of letting go of him.

I took a valium so I don't cry today. Plus, I am constipated today.

What advise do you all have for me? Have you had my experience?


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

I decided to send my adult son a message that I am leaving the door open whe he is ready to forgive me for anything I have done to hurt his feelings. I feel better saying that to him. I don't want to shut him out of my life. But he does need to forgive me or we will go back to him being angry with me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like you made the right decision. good luck with everything.


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you Annie. I feel as an old senior I do need a relative to visit me once in a while. I had a talk with one of my relatives that I need her to spend more time with me. She is in her 50's and lives alone. I said to her that she could always count on me. She has chosen to keep an eye on me too. I am happy I have her as a care provider if I should ever get sickly. I will do the same for her too.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good. glad you two have each other to reply on.


----------



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

As parents we make mistakes sometimes we know sometimes we are not aware that we have if he cant forgive you for mistakes he thinks you made then let him go nobody is perfect and most of us believe at the time we are doing the right thing maybe in time you can open up a line of communication through emails until you feel you are both ready to forgive and move on good luck


----------

